# ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen :-)



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2009)

... Miniteich ! 

Da die Nachbarn uns zum Ehrentach einige Euronen geschenkt haben wollten wir diese noch vorm "Abkränzen" in etwas schönes für den Vorgarten investieren. 

Dabei herausgekommen ist ein kleiner Miniteich. 

Für die Techniker unter den Miniteichlern: betrieben wird das ganze mit einer 1200 liter/h Pumpe und einer LED Beleuchtung des Wassersprudels gesteuert ueber Dämmerungsschalter. Die ca. 60 Liter Inhalt werden also pro Stunde ca. 20 mal umgewälzt. 


Fischbesatzt: NEIN ! 

Pflanzen derzeit etwas __ Hornkraut und ne Minze (was gerad da war  )

Und nun bitte: Lob, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. ! Danke ! 

 

Gruß aus Bielefeld 

Wuzzel

P.S. Das Besondere sind natuerlich die Kronkorken am Grund des Brunnenringes.... denn darin waren ja lauter 2 Euro Stücke eingeklemmt.


----------



## Fischnanny (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wuzzel, 
na ja, dein Teichlein haut mich nicht grad um........ .
Aber ich denke, du wirst es bestimmt noch "begrünen". Auch aussenrum fehlt grünes, vielleicht ein paar Blumen oder Pflanzen zwischen die Steine stellen?
Dann würde es mir bestimmt besser gefallen!
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

logo Andrea, das kommt noch etwas, wobei es eher als Springbrunnen denn als richtiger Teich zu sehen ist. Is ja nu mal gerade so ein Spontanentschluss, die Ecke um zu gestalten.


----------



## Ernie (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wuzzel,
na dann erst mal :willkommen bei den Miniteichbesitzen.

Jetzt kannste ja richtig mitreden 


Das mit den Pflanzen wird noch.
Wenn jeder Besucher nur 1 Pflanze mitbringt, müsst Ihr bald anbauen.



@ Andrea : der Mini ist doch schön und mehr Pflanzen werden es mit jedem Jahr.
Warte mal ein paar Monate und du siehst mehr Grün (  vor allem vor Algen  )


Jeder ist mal klein angefangen und hauptsache den beiden gefällt es.

Gruss ERnie


----------



## Dilmun (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo und herzlich wilkommen in der Miniteichabteilung!

Schön, was ihr da in so kurzer Zeit hingezaubert habt. 

Wenn es noch etwas grüner werden soll, dann kann man ja außen herum noch Pflanzen setzen. 

Oder in den Ring einige Wasserhyazinthen. Die vermehren sich schnell.
(Die Kronenkorken sind dann aber bald nicht mehr zu sehen)

Oder man füllt noch mehr Steine in den Ring und das Wasser pläschert darüber.

Aber eigentlich würde ich einige Zeit abwarten, wie sich das so entwickelt.


----------



## inge50 (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wolf,

gefällt mir, dein Mini 

Mit den Pflanzen wird das schon noch.

Ist der Mini aus Stein, oder aus welchem Material ist er?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Ich denke in Natura sieht ein Springbrunnen sowieso besser aus als auf einem Foto. Habt Ihr schön gemacht und das mit den Pflanzen kommt von ganz alleine. 
Ich würde persönlich die Kiesel an der Umrandung noch bis zur Kante erhöhen, aber das ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit Eurem Brunnen.


----------



## katja (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Fischbesatzt: NEIN !



mensch wuzzel, warum denn so kategorisch nein? 
so ein kleiner stör oder zwei, drei kois haben da doch platz! du weißt ja, die passen sich der teichgröße an 







nein, mal im ernst  , habt ihr hübsch gemacht, und wie meine vorschreiber schon sagten, wenns dann noch grüner wird, bitte wieder foddos


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Ja ich fass es nicht - Wuzzel hat seinen Teich fertich...

Meine lieben Zweibeiden!

Ist zwar geringfügig kleiner als ursprünglich gedacht - aber immerhin.

Den Ring selbst würd ich gar nicht bepflanzen - eher die Kiesfläche drum herum. Wenn es hübsch schattig da ist, dann vielleicht ein paar schöne __ Farne...

Und ausserdem fehlt da noch ein Foto bei Nacht, gelle!


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wuzzel!
Lass Dich nicht ärgern! Auch ein Wolkenkratzer hat mal als Keller angefangen!
Ausserdem, Besatz NEIN! Sag das mal den Minilebewesen!
Ist wirklich niedlich, Euer Teichlein! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wuzzel,

ich wäre ganz extrem sparsam mit Pflanzen: nur __ Quellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) rein, das wedelt dann nett im bewegten Wasser.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Danke für den Tipp Werner, 
hab ich gleich mal bei so einem Online Versender bestellt  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Sodele hier die Fotos vom dekorierten Brunnen in den dann noch das __ Quellmoos reinkommt. 

Sieht jetzt nicht mehr ganz so nackig aus, die Pflänzchen müssen allerdings noch etwas wachsen. 

   

   ​

Gruß
Wuzzel


----------



## Dilmun (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hi!

Na, hat sich doch super entwickelt, nicht?   



Ist wirklich schön geworden.


----------



## Fischnanny (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wuzzel,
so gefällt mir das schon viel besser!
Lob an Wuzzel!
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Doris (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ... sogar Wuzzel hat jetzt einen *

Hallo Wuzzel

Na das sieht doch toll aus.
Habt ihr gut hinbekommen 
So  in der Gesamtansicht macht er sich schon viel besser als vorher als Einzelstück. Und dann noch die Bank in der Nähe und die Pflanzen umzu - das ist doch schon ein Ort der Entspannung, gelle? ​


----------

